# 07 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta vs. normal 07 2.5L Jetta



## thecarp (Aug 8, 2007)

this issue has been pestering a lot. when i bought my mkv jetta wolfsburg, i noticed that i had only 150hp stock and when i compared it to a regular 07 jetta, i found out that it had 170hp stock, 20hp more that my wolfsburg!!






















can anybody explain why and how volkswagen managed to take 20hp from me?


----------



## Mike Gordon (Apr 11, 2005)

Only the '08 Jetta's have 170 hp, not 07's.
Sorry.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (Mike Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Gordon* »_Only the '08 Jetta's have 170 hp, not 07's.
Sorry.


Yep.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*

i know it sucks


----------



## RabBitRac3r (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: 07 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta vs. normal 07 2.5L Jetta (thecarp)*

im pretty sure they did something with the intake manifold casue when i was driving and got on my rabbit my freind said it sounded diff so idk but thats probrally why


----------



## Flounder26red (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: 07 Wolfsburg Edition Jetta vs. normal 07 2.5L Jetta (RabBitRac3r)*

new manifold, dropped the comp ratio, and has differant ecm programm. Also revs to 6200 rather than 5800


----------

